# Just a heads up, Animal Crossing Online is currently down [SERVERS ARE UP!]



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

It seems like the Animal Crossing servers are currently down.  No one is able to connect to online right now, just a heads up so you don't think its just you!

Looks like all of Nintendo is down, I'll update the title when its back up!

Servers are now officially down: https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp


----------



## grah (May 9, 2020)

I had the same problem but am now able to connect


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Oh wow it is? Good thing I have absolutely nothing to do


----------



## Mikaiah (May 9, 2020)

oh okay, so it's not just me it looks like for now... phew.

I don't see it on the Nintendo status page, though. :/


----------



## Feraligator (May 9, 2020)

Was it an update or just server fault?

Edit: I guess no one knows yet!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

allybishop said:


> I had the same problem but am now able to connect


Just checked for me and it still doesn't let me connect, a ton of people on a Animal Crossing discord are also reporting the same issue, maybe only a few people are able to get through if they are lucky?


----------



## nammie (May 9, 2020)

omg thanks for posting this, I was wondering why I suddenly couldn't even connect online suddenly when my wifi is fine!!


----------



## grah (May 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Just checked for me and it still doesn't let me connect, a ton of people on a Animal Crossing discord are also reporting the same issue, maybe only a few people are able to get through if they are lucky?


The error code says either problem connecting to server because it's down etc, or problems connecting because the server is busy. So maybe just clogged up!


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Me having gigantic eyes emoji right now because this could be them fixing the hiccup that could cause save data wipe error (caused by multiplayer).

I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2020)

Had to happen just before doing a trade huh, just my luck


----------



## Romaki (May 9, 2020)

Great, I just created a Buying thread.   Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Hyoshido said:


> Had to happen just before doing a trade huh, just my luck


saaaame... That's how i found out ;-;


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Yeah, pretty irritating when I was in the middle of trying to trade with someone. Come on Nintendo.


----------



## Rosch (May 9, 2020)

Haven't connected online yet. Thanks for the heads up. How long does this usually last?


----------



## MorningCoffee (May 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> saaaame... That's how i found out ;-;


Same :[


----------



## SarahsNY (May 9, 2020)

Thanks for this, I was honestly worried I was banned for a moment! I haven’t done anything wrong, but it’s like how whenever I see a police officer I think I’m going to be arrested even though I’ve never done anything illegal in my life. o_o


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 9, 2020)

Man I was just gonna have people over and then this hit and I got so worried!! Glad to see it's not just me    I even restarted my internet too.. Thank you for this


----------



## Mikaiah (May 9, 2020)

It doesn't look like this is planned maintenance since it's not listed here: https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp

I'm not sure if other regions have a better status page though.


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 9, 2020)

SarahsNY said:


> Thanks for this, I was honestly worried I was banned for a moment! I haven’t done anything wrong, but it’s like how whenever I see a police officer and think I’m going to be arrested even though I’ve never done anything illegal in my life. o_o


Lol that’s my mom. She’s like "omg there’s a cop" I always say great I’m not doing anything lol.


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

Is this still down? I was thinking of visiting a friend's island today and I hope it does not continue :c


----------



## Saikarie (May 9, 2020)

Actually heres a good question, is it throughout all their services or is it only down for animal crossing?


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 9, 2020)

Wow to do this so suddenly is pretty bad. They should at least put some notice up on their official channels so people are aware of it instead of being suddenly aware when they can't trade or go online :/


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Vextro said:


> Is this still down? I was thinking of visiting a friend's island today and I hope it does not continue :c


As far as I know, I'll update the title once I get confirmation its back up


----------



## Anson (May 9, 2020)

Same happening for me and a couple other traders. Thanks for your confirmations.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

I just saw this thread then immediately realised i need to trade something with someone for my cafe lol
oh well

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Saikarie said:


> Actually heres a good question, is it throughout all their services or is it only down for animal crossing?


can someone answer this? im actually curious
since if its only down for animal crossing its more likely to be them updating things/fixing online-based glitches


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

Oh darn, and I was just in the middle of a trade 

But I'm glad I'm not alone in this dilemma. I literally went to check my router and my system settings thinking I broke something


----------



## Mikaiah (May 9, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Actually heres a good question, is it throughout all their services or is it only down for animal crossing?





IonicKarma said:


> As far as I know, I'll update the title once I get confirmation its back up



just tried to boot up tetris 99, i'm unable to connect rn but am getting a different error code (2122-1006 for tetris 99, it was 2219-2502 for animal crossing)


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Oh darn, and I was just in the middle of a trade
> 
> But I'm glad I'm not alone in this dilemma. I literally went to check my router and my system settings thinking I broke something



Yeah, I rebooted my router and my Switch, wondering if it was me. But it made no sense when I was able to access the internet with my computer just fine.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

Maybe Nintendo is addressing the latest duping glitch?


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 9, 2020)

I'm from Europe, I live in France, was gonna visit one of my US friend's islands, we both have this issue too.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 9, 2020)

Can't connect in Smash, it's def Nintendo


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Vextro said:


> Is this still down? I was thinking of visiting a friend's island today and I hope it does not continue :c


Yes it is, I'll update the title as soon as I know its back up


----------



## cloudmask (May 9, 2020)

thank you for the heads up! unfortunately i feel like they would have listed this as planned maintenance if they were fixing something. keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## Bcat (May 9, 2020)

You mean I might actually be forced to do something productive tonight?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

I think Nintendo is just experiencing some traffic issues.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 9, 2020)

Unfortunately if it’s down for all games they’re probably not fixing anything animal crossing specific.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> thank you for the heads up! unfortunately i feel like they would have listed this as planned maintenance if they were fixing something. keeping my fingers crossed though!


you're probably right
damn glitches, they live another day


----------



## OtterFloof (May 9, 2020)

@megantron posted this on another thread, which I found really helpful! You can see where people have reported connection problems. 








						Nintendo Network down? Current problems and outages
					

Real-time problems and outages for Nintendo Network. Online gaming not working? is the server down? Here you see what is going on.




					downdetector.com


----------



## Hirisa (May 9, 2020)

What am I supposed to do now? Work? Read a book? Talk to my spouse????


Pls Nintendo.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 9, 2020)

To make things even weirder. I can't download the NSO app on my phone. XD

Oh it's working now. May have been an issue with me having to reset my forgotten IOS password


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Me having gigantic eyes emoji right now because this could be them fixing the hiccup that could cause save data wipe error (caused by multiplayer).
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers!


First thing I thought hahah


----------



## Saikarie (May 9, 2020)

Yeah it looks like it's down for all of nintendo, I'm seeing people not being able to connect to splatoon as well


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Can't connect in Smash, it's def Nintendo


It wouldn't surprise me if this is a DDoS attack. It happened with PSN and Xbox Live a couple years ago (I think it also affected steam?)


----------



## SarahsNY (May 9, 2020)

Yknow I could start working on the millions of patterns I need for my town...

Haha, no.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

we killed nintendo


----------



## Asarena (May 9, 2020)

Yeah, I think the Switch's online is just down. I can't connect to the internet in Splatoon 2 either, and I get an error code when I try to go to the eShop.


----------



## MorningCoffee (May 9, 2020)

Guys, we officially broke Nintendo.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

You know, yeah I just remembered that Nintendo did suffer a massive data breach by hackers. Something about N64 and Wii U source codes?


----------



## kojuuro (May 9, 2020)

Oh, was thinking of doing some trades, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

I don't think we broke Nintendo, maybe something else broke it, or it somehow broke themselves.


----------



## MorningCoffee (May 9, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> You know, yeah I just remembered that Nintendo did suffer a massive data breach by hackers. Something about N64 and Wii U source codes?


My paranoia level after reading this: 100%


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, I remember that hackers were hijacking switch accounts, now its Nintendo themselves the hackers are after?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 9, 2020)

Nintendo themselves wasn’t breached in that leak. Im pretty sure it was a manufacturing company they used to work with.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> You know, yeah I just remembered that Nintendo did suffer a massive data breach by hackers. Something about N64 and Wii U source codes?



Those files wouldn't be on the same servers as what runs Nintendo Switch Online.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

i really hope this blows by quickly and it's not a serious issue
kinda worried about it : o


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2020)

"Just have faith..."

-Happy Mask Salesman 2000


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

This smells DDoS. Nintendo are holding a MK8D tournament for North America and Animal Crossing is the hottest cake of the bunch right now. 

Trolls could very well do this just to piss people off.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

Has Nintendo said anything on this yet? (Or even will?)


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Has Nintendo said anything on this yet? (Or even will?)


Not that I know of


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 9, 2020)

man, just when I was gonna do a routine DIY giveaway/cleanout too (because HHA haaaaaates you placing dupes on the floor apparently)

Well, it could always be worse.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> DDoS


Why must people like this exists


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> This smells DDoS. Nintendo are holding a MK8D tournament for North America and Animal Crossing is the hottest cake of the bunch right now.
> 
> Trolls could very well do this just to piss people off.


well that doesnt sound very nice of them lol
im sure its probably just the servers getting overwhelmed or something? but if it is more serious than that then oh gosh


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

You guys could be like me and go fishing for C+ while watching this thread. lol


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

nintendo is quarantining us
and now i close the tab and never come back


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> well that doesnt sound very nice of them lol
> im sure its probably just the servers getting overwhelmed or something? but if it is more serious than that then oh gosh


Technical, that's precisely how a DDoS attack works: by overloading servers with requests, making them shut down.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> man, just when I was gonna do a routine DIY giveaway/cleanout too (because HHA haaaaaates you placing dupes on the floor apparently)
> 
> Well, it could always be worse.


Haha i just ignore the HHA now, its my house I do what I want :3


----------



## SarahsNY (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> You guys could be like me and go fishing for C+ while watching this thread. lol


I mean, I could, but complaining about things out of my control is a lot more entertaining


----------



## Candy83 (May 9, 2020)

*Effective 05.09.2020 @ 07:28 p.m. ET:* I just tried to host someone. 

The above picture, taken at 07:20 p.m. ET, says enough.

(I am in a suburb of Detroit, Michigan, in the United States.)


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

The most annoying part of this is it happening on a weekend, when there's a higher number of people wanting to use it.


----------



## Blink. (May 9, 2020)

how about we put on some masks, get on a flight to wherever you live, and do local trading?
_sounds like a plan. Not a great one, but a plan _


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> The most annoying part of this is it happening on a weekend, when there's a higher number of people wanting to use it.


thats probably why it happened


----------



## Mikaiah (May 9, 2020)

update: https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp

all services are down officially (seems like this includes 3ds and wiiU as well), no eta yet it looks like. @IonicKarma might be worth adding the link to your first post ^^


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

What's weird is I had 3 people at my town at the time. Only 1 disconnected from the error and couldn't get back on despite repeated tries. The other 2 people remained on my island and were fine! They even stayed, gave gifts to Bunnie, watered flowers, and prayed on my shooting star shower. I don't get it?


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> What's weird is I had 3 people at my town at the time. Only 1 disconnected from the error and couldn't get back on despite repeated tries. The other 2 people remained on my island and were fine! They even stayed, gave gifts to Bunnie, watered flowers, and prayed on my shooting star shower. I don't get it?


thats really weird :O
A few people were saying they could connect fine too


----------



## Fye (May 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> how about we put on some masks, get on a flight to wherever you live, and do local trading?
> _sounds like a plan. Not a great one, but a plan _


I can't wait to finally try local trading (not that I have anyone near me who plays AC haha). I imagine the menu is so much shorter


----------



## Blink. (May 9, 2020)

actually, its almost just as long tbh
we got two switches here, hubby & me. Orville still asks if I wanna put a dodo for local and stoof ;~;


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> What's weird is I had 3 people at my town at the time. Only 1 disconnected from the error and couldn't get back on despite repeated tries. The other 2 people remained on my island and were fine! They even stayed, gave gifts to Bunnie, watered flowers, and prayed on my shooting star shower. I don't get it?


That's something that happened when PSN suffered a DDoS. I could play SFV for almost 40 minutes before getting the same error people were getting for a couple hours. Eventually everything goes down because the admins will preserve the server and their customers by shutting the servers down


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 9, 2020)

Of course this happens when I have 2 villagers to sell tonight


----------



## classically.trained (May 9, 2020)

Of course this happens just as I got to the front of the turnip queue


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 9, 2020)

Seems like DDoS to me too. If it is, I imagine whoever’s doing it is going to find themself in big trouble. I will never understand how hacking servers is worth risking jail time lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

What's the deal with DDoS anyway? Is it someone that severely hates something that they attack it with all they got???


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2020)

Of course it happens right when I was about to buy a villager ;-;


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What's the deal with DDoS anyway? Is it someone that severely hates something that they attack it with all they got???



You don't have to hate it. People sometimes do it to troll.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> You don't have to hate it. People sometimes do it to troll.


Of course, to waste their time.


----------



## virtualpet (May 9, 2020)

Oh wow we lucked out so hard with buying something right before the server went down, unfortunately though we were just about to try to go hunting for DIYs to buy/trade/use. I imagine it will take a bit for staff to fix it, so I'll try to be patient and maybe mark down threads to revisit later.


----------



## leming (May 9, 2020)

...and I was about to sell Judy to a new home... she better not end up in the void!!


----------



## soomi (May 9, 2020)

Even the Custom Design Portal doesn’t work at Ables 

Side note: Discord hustlers are probably losing their minds right now, lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Of course, to waste their time.



It's not to waste Nintendo's time as much as it is to hurt the players generally. At least, it feels like it whenever this happens for video game-related services like that. Like you get entertainment out of people complaining on threads like this, Twitter, etc because they can't play online.

Nintendo as a whole isn't going to be too fussed by this. It's mostly going to cause problems for the poor network administrators who might've been called in to work on their day off, and the customer service people who are getting complained at. Just individual Nintendo employees. Server outages happen all the time from a big company's perspective.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> It's not to waste Nintendo's time as much as it is to hurt the players generally. At least, it feels like it whenever this happens for video game-related services like that. Like you get entertainment out of people complaining on threads like this, Twitter, etc because they can't play online.
> 
> Nintendo as a whole isn't going to be too fussed by this. It's mostly going to cause problems for the poor network administrators who might've been called in to work on their day off, and the customer service people who are getting complained at. Just individual Nintendo employees. Server outages happen all the time from a big company's perspective.


I meant the person doing the DDoS is wasting their time.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 9, 2020)

I was in the middle of sending my friend a gift. QQ


----------



## Blink. (May 9, 2020)

During these times we can all continue to beautify our town, catch some bees, chop some tr-

*dear gods, let me go online ;-;*


----------



## Raz (May 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I meant the person doing the DDoS is wasting their time.


Most of these people do it for the "lulz". Some do it for notoriety. It doesn't happen that gaming media often says the name of the groups behind these attacks, which is exactly what they want most of the time.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 9, 2020)

dindinisawr said:


> Side note: Discord hustlers are probably losing their minds right now, lol


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 9, 2020)

when will nintendo online return from the war


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

Guess I’m gonna go watch people mystery island hunt villagers on YouTube then


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 9, 2020)

classically.trained said:


> Of course this happens just as I got to the front of the turnip queue


Mega OOF


----------



## Blink. (May 9, 2020)

During all this time, I probably would’ve crossed state lines and local trade somebody, anybody.

No wait. I live in Hawaii.


----------



## daisyy (May 9, 2020)

literally just kicked a villager and now i'm going to be stuck on today forever because i'm not taking a chance on a voided villager/island hopping. pls nintendo


----------



## DragonLatios (May 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> During all this time, I probably would’ve crossed state lines and local trade somebody, anybody.
> 
> No wait. I live in Hawaii.


Cool What it like in Hawaii? I wish i can see some photo of the city or the town your in.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> During all this time, I probably would’ve crossed state lines and local trade somebody, anybody.
> 
> No wait. I live in Hawaii.



If I had to not have online and be on the continental US, or not have online and be in Hawaii, I'd rather be in Hawaii. 

Lived there for a few years. I miss it. Well, most of it. Don't miss the expensive grocery bill.


----------



## Saikarie (May 9, 2020)

My soul is screaming because I was about to sell Ankha to someone before they dropped and tom nook demands I reap the souls of mystery island villagers


----------



## Saaga (May 9, 2020)

But for real though, it sucks for anyone who was doing anything online related at the time. Though I’m sure it will eventually come back. I just remembered that I had a Splatoon code and MHGU DLC to download, but those can be done later.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 9, 2020)

This sucks because I need to sell a villager to somebody and now I can't!


----------



## KeatAlex (May 9, 2020)

Still down?
Ok

-leaves again for another hour


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

This is more than likely a DDoS attack. Certain features that require online can connect but it eventually boots you off due to a connection error.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

I can't even finish building my cafe because I can't get the items i need from trading!
oh well, gives me more time to plan lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 9, 2020)

I think Orville and Wilbur are on strike. They feel like they don't get enough appreciation because of people hating on all of the menus. That's why they will only let us go to Harv's island and NMT islands right now. 

...hey, it's a fun in-game excuse.


----------



## milkie (May 9, 2020)

hhhhhh i just won judy in a giveaway and its killing me to wait for the servers to work so i can go to the giveaway hosts island and collect her


----------



## toenuki (May 9, 2020)

cant even get custom designs


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Okay, this might explain why suddenly I couldn't see any of the recommended stuff in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate's shared content section. Searching works fine but anything recommended brings up an error message,


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i highkey was about to start arranging trades,, good thing i didn’t lmao


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

first the dupe glitch, now this, man what a fantastic day it's been


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

rip to anyone who’s villagers were in boxes ready to be traded  here’s to hoping they don’t go to the void


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

lieryl said:


> rip to anyone who’s villagers were in boxes ready to be traded  here’s to hoping they don’t go to the void



Everyone's got until 5AM their time, so no worries.


----------



## Nefarious (May 9, 2020)

_I guess now is the perfect time to take a nap._

rip everyone that waited till Saturday to sell their turnips.


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> _I guess now is the perfect time to take a nap._
> 
> rip everyone that waited till Saturday to sell their turnips.



... thanks for reminding me that I needed to sell my turnips. <_<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 9, 2020)

I'm guessing I can't get on the badge arcade either.


----------



## toenuki (May 9, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> I just saw this thread then immediately realised i need to trade something with someone for my cafe lol
> oh well
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020
> ...


across the board its down on multiple games- 3ds, wii u and switch, any game w online is affected as I've seen people talk about mario maker


----------



## lucitine (May 9, 2020)

For anyone worried about turnips -

Just log off the game and remember what time you logged off. You can jump to any time after that and the game will just think time is progressing normally.


----------



## Antonio (May 9, 2020)

Welp, there goes my plan to visit random people's island and send never gonna give you up lyrics.


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Welp, there goes my plan to visit random people's island and send never gonna give you up lyrics.


a shame, truly


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Based on what I read, this affecting the Switch, 3DS, and Wii U servers. I tested and the Eshop wasn't working on my 3DS or Switch. I haven't tested my Wii U because it's in another room...


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Welp, there goes my plan to visit random people's island and send never gonna give you up lyrics.


Pleaseeee screen record this lol! I wanna see it


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

Hay said:


> Pleaseeee screen record this lol! I wanna see it



I sent a refrigerator to a friend with the youtube URL to the "I love refrigerators!" guy a couple days ago. :^)


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I sent a refrigerator to a friend with the youtube URL to the "I love refrigerators!" guy a couple days ago. :^)


LOL! That’s good! Did they like it?


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

Hay said:


> LOL! That’s good! Did they like it?



Unfortunately I messed up the link so the joke was sort of lost but they got the link from me off Discord and they thought it was funny? XD


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 9, 2020)

MayorAri said:


> across the board its down on multiple games- 3ds, wii u and switch, any game w online is affected as I've seen people talk about mario maker


smash was still working for me online (switch)


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> smash was still working for me online (switch)


Yeah, the only Smash Ultimate related problem I've had is trying to look at shared content. Doing battles is working fine.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 9, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Welp, there goes my plan to visit random people's island and send never gonna give you up lyrics.



You jest, but I genuinely once had someone visit my NL town and recite the HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA song. 

What I'm trying to say is, you should totally go ahead with your plan once the servers are up.  : P


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

Nintendo tweeted about it now 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259294603921899521
"We are aware that players are experiencing errors accessing Nintendo network services and are working to address the issue. Thank you for your understanding and we hope to share an update when available."


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2020)

Nice that Nintendo knows about this, hopefully the fix will be soon.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Nintendo tweeted about it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the top reply is hilarious






	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Paperboy012305 said:


> Nice that Nintendo knows about this, hopefully the fix will be soon.


They've known for at least an hour, they updated their status page awhile back. I'm not 100% sure why they waited this long to tweet it out, but whatever goats their float, I guess.


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

theres a guy who replied to nintendos tweet asking for a refund for online
im-
i really hope thats a joke


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> theres a guy who replied to nintendos tweet asking for a refund for online
> im-
> i really hope thats a joke



that has the same energy as people calling 911 because an amber alert woke them up


----------



## angiepie (May 9, 2020)

mine are back up.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 9, 2020)

Mine I think are back up too. I was able to play smash bros online lol


----------



## IonicKarma (May 9, 2020)

I'm hearing some people are still having problems based on region, looks like they are starting to come back online though!


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 9, 2020)

It's back up for me!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 9, 2020)

Mine is back up! I just sent a letter to someone


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

I was trying to send a gift to a friend and noticed it was down!
Does this affect local play? Or can I visit friend via local play without issue?


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

anyone in the uk able to confirm whether its working or not?


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> anyone in the uk able to confirm whether its working or not?


working for me here in scotland (what is sleep lol help me pls)


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

Eiji said:


> working for me here in scotland (what is sleep lol help me pls)


id be asleep if i didnt choose to organise a bunch of trades lol
why did i do that


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> id be asleep if i didnt choose to organise a bunch of trades lol
> why did i do that


lmao i feel your pain, i've been sitting here for hours with kiki in boxes for my friend like


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 9, 2020)

It seems to be working now, I was able to fly off my island just now to visit a friend

Edit: and failed midway lol


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

My gates successfully opened! not sure how much further im gonna get with trading though
for reference, im in the uk

*UPDATE:*
I've successfully had 2 people visit, looks like everything was fixed at least for me


----------



## Alyx (May 9, 2020)

My gate is successfully open for now about 15 minutes, hoping that it stays that way and I can have visitors now. It happened right before a trade and I thought it was me - so I rebooted my Switch twice and rebooted my router and modem because then I had a problem actually connecting my Switch to my home network.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

Servers are working for me.


----------



## Khaelis (May 9, 2020)

They might be fixing the servers by area/region. I'll check if I can connect to Smash Ultimate.

Edit: seems to be fine on my end? Dunno for how long, though.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 10, 2020)

Was this only yesterday? I’m having trouble connecting to other consoles with an error etc.


----------

